# The ultimate Middle-Earth Game



## Thror (Feb 15, 2003)

Someone in the game making business needs to get their act together and create an all-encompassing Middle-Earth game.

It should be a role-playing game in which you can chose to be Elf, Human, Orc, Balrog, Ent, Eagle, or any species described in the books. You would be able to walk, ride, or fly to any part of Tolkien universe, except maybe the Undying Lands. But you should be able to go as far north as the Ice Feilds of Helcaraxe, and at least as far south as Harad.

If you have ever played Morrowind, the game I am thinking about would be something like it, except on a much grander scale... much, much bigger than that.

Is anyone else with me on this one????


----------



## HLGStrider (Feb 15, 2003)

It would be a huge project. . .

But I'm actually waiting for the Middle Earth Holo-deck program.

You know, Holo-decks, like on Star Trek. . . that'd be so fun!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 15, 2003)

The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind computer game is coming out with a HUGE mod wich should have ME in it.. or so ive heard... 

Not to worry though... Ill make one when i get older!


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 16, 2003)

what is Morrowind???


----------



## Thror (Feb 17, 2003)

You can find out more about Morrowind at:

http://www.eldarscrolls.com/index.php 

It is part of a series of games called the Eldar Scrolls.


----------



## cab345 (Feb 18, 2003)

This is a cool idea, but have you ever heard of the total war series...shogun total war, the mongol invasion, medieval total war...in game you see a map, wich building there are in your provinces, wich fortresses, and when you tell your troops to attack, you load, and come in a 3d map, and there you can fight with as many as 10.000 troops under your command, this is so great, i would very much like to command 10.000 uruk-hai


----------

